
The Bitcoin Hoax - known
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/the-bitcoin-hoax_us_5a3fd6dce4b025f99e17bb2f
======
airbreather
Lost me at "but there is no trail with Bitcoin", not sure who they are paying
to write this shit.

